# Overmedication question



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been overmedicated on Synthroid, and I'm wondering how long it will take to get back to normal. Is there anything I can do to speed that up?

I was taking 75 mg Synthroid since about Feb. 2015. I started feeling really good from it, but after a while I got fatique, lost 10 lbs., shaky, had trouble sleeping, hot all the time, etc. So I got another test, and my TSH was 0.008 and T3 and T4 were high too. So doctor told me to quit Synthroid and retest in 2 weeks. After 2 weeks off Synthroid my TSH was < 0.006 and T3 and T4 were in the high normal range. So doctor told me to not take Synthroid anymore and retest in 6 weeks. I just got those results back and my TSH is still < 0.006 and T3 and T4 are still in the high normal range. Bascally, I had no change even though I stopped Synthroid for over 8 weeks now. I am still feeling fatiqued, not sleeping well, hot a lot, etc. My doctor basically said to stay off Synthroid and retest in 6 months. He does not seem too concerned.

Should I get a second opinion? Retest more often? How long will it take for my TSH to go back into the normal range? Could this have pernamently damaged my thyroid? Is there anything I can do to get my thyroid back to normal?

I'm really worried about it now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So, to be clear, you have been off synthroid for 8 weeks, yes?

What did your labs look like before you started synthroid? Did you start at that dose or have you moved up from a lower dose?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, I've been off Synthroid 8 weeks now. Doctor says Synthroid should be totally out of my system now, so he doesn't know why the numbers have not increased or gone back to what they were before.

Before Synthroid, my TSH was 3.35, Thyroxine (T4) 6.4 ug/dL, Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.4 pg/mL. Doctor felt it was subclinical hypothyroid and put me on 50 mcgs of Synthroid. Then retested TSH after 2 weeks, and TSH was 2.4. He wanted it under 2, so he increased Synthroid to 75 mcgs. Then retested after 2 weeks, and TSH was 0.5. He said that was good and to stay on that dose. It was not retested again until months later when I was feeling bad.

I have no idea what to do now and am worried. Any insight or ideas would be greatly appreciated. My doctor does not seem too concerned, he said to retest in 6 months. In the meantime, I'm not feeling well because of this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH is diagnostic and not accurate to adjust dosing by as it can lag up to 6 weeks and is also impacted by both stimulating and blocking antibodies.

You need to have antibodies tests done - TPO and TSI.

If you have TSI antibodies that would explain your continued suppression of TSH and high FT tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

I advise you to have the above test.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you very much! I will go get those tests. Could being overmedicated on Synthroid have caused these antibodies?

I have had the TPO and the Thyroglobulin Antibody tests in the past before Synthroid, and they were negative. But I have never been tested for TSI or TRAb. I will discuss with my doctor about getting tested for those.


----------

